# Request?



## blubberboy767 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello all, just wondering if anyone either has one, or can write one, story about a transformation from a male to a BBW? I read one a few years back and it's still the most erotic topic I've ever read. Thanks and I love all the stories on the site.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 11, 2005)

If you haven't checked it out, there are five or six "M to BBW" stories in the Weight Room Story Archives.


----------



## BTB (Nov 11, 2005)

then there is also the yahoo group m2bbw


----------



## blubberboy767 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you both. I'll check them out.


----------



## Megbbw42DD (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm a BBW and for some strange reason I find these stories very erotic.I love to find some more of these.Thanks.
Sincerely MeganLynn


----------



## Mondo-Dave-O (Nov 21, 2005)

There is/was a story called Kinko on the old story board. The basic story line: A guy insults a BBW in a bar, subsequent to that he awakes in a room chained to a bed and force fed and castrated...


----------



## freebird (May 16, 2006)

yeah it's called Keiko


----------



## sunandshadow (May 18, 2006)

Huh neat, I love transformation stories of various kinds (wrote a male human to hermaphrodite werewolf one, and female modern human to male historical human with magical powers one) but I had never encountered that particular kind before. *bookmarks the link to check out later*


----------

